# Cómo Bloquear un Proyecto



## Paramio (Apr 15, 2002)

Hóla a todos los hispanos parlantes
Quisiera saber como puedo proteger una aplicación realizada en VBA en Excel 97 para que cuando alguien intente ver el contenido del código salga:"Proyecto Bloqueado".El Proyecto no se puede mostrar,
En lugar de salirme un cuadro de texto para
introducir el password correspondiente.

Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 15, 2002)

Si el proyecto se protege usando Excel 2000 o Excel XP, no se podrá desbloquear usando Excel 97.


----------



## Paramio (Apr 16, 2002)

Gracias


----------

